# fright and warning or joy and purring



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sf8Uvp6kRgs


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

To me, it looks like that dog is 1 step away from taking that bozo's face off.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is not what she thinks it is. I had Rotts, but they never vocalized like that and meant kind and wonderful things.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Geesh.....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

How cute. Pat has a teddy bear.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm trying to tell you get the **** off me the nicest way! 
I think that she he no she has a bite coming soon.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I've had four rottweilers over the years none of them did that except for my current male. I figure there's no point in ****ing with him to fix it. Surprisingly, little children can do that to him, he loves kids and put up with whatever they do to him.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG what a moron! I held my breath through that whole video, she is SO lucky that dog has restraint! He is telling her to get the f*ck off!


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

dog is not purring, he is not ok you can see it in his eyes , he is NOT comfortable with it , 
i have heard rottie nosies , they are not like that


----------



## Darrel Martin (Sep 4, 2010)

Truthfully, I'm having a panic attack just watching this video... I can't fathom how someone can be this stupid!


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

For a moment I was puzzled looking at the title of the video and then the sound of that dog. Something is not right with his body language. His eyes were mean for sure. Yeah, my heart was pounding. Surprise he didn't bare his canine teeth at her. Guess that's why she thinks he's lovely.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

All the indicators were there. He was not a happy camper! Some people just have to learn the hard way I guess. She's one of those types that would say she has no idea why her lovely dog ate her face off.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Some of the associated videos by others were almost as bad...I do love to rub my dogs head but with his knee on my leg and just scratching him behind the ears.......this is ......... bizarre......the thing with the finger.....WTF? 

The dogs eyes said a lot .........that was one very tolerant dog but I imagine when he snaps it would be very bad.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Some of the associated videos by others were almost as bad...I do love to rub my dogs head but with his knee on my leg and just scratching him behind the ears.......this is ......... bizarre......the thing with the finger.....WTF?
> 
> The dogs eyes said a lot .........that was one very tolerant dog but I imagine when he snaps it would be very bad.



I can imagine her quotes to the media from her hospital bed. 

"He's such a sweet boy"
"I never saw it coming"
"He gave no signs that he was going to bite"
"He didn't mean it. I just ate a krispy kreme and had some crumbs on my mouth"


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

YIKES!! The dogs eyes and his body stiffness alone are telling her he is not a happy camper. [-X


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Furrowed brow, ears forward, mouth closed, stress licking, moon eye, stiff body,gutteral growl=impending bite. Another candidate for the Darwin award.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Furrowed brow, ears forward, mouth closed, stress licking, moon eye, stiff body,gutteral growl=impending bite. Another candidate for the Darwin award.


And unfortunately....it will probably be the dogs fault.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Of course, cause everyone knows those Rotties are demons that eventually turn on thier owners and eat small children.](*,)](*,):twisted:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Of course, cause everyone knows those Rotties are demons that eventually turn on thier owners and eat small children.](*,)](*,):twisted:


So Howard, do you think if it happened and the video came into play it would do anything to help the dog? 

I would hope so, but given the "stigma" attached to this breed, I am a little skeptical.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Well Carol...you know the media never lets the facts get in the way of a good story!!! they would never EDUCATE the public about how to read a dogs' body language to determine how it is feeling or going to react. Heavens no! What good would that do as far as selling newspapers and advertisement?!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If it bleeds it leads.

DFrost


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

just wow... amazing restraint on the dogs part .....


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

That was so uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

I think the Rottie is purring. I wonder what he does for kisses?:-#:-o I was actually pretty shocked he didn't take off her finger when she shoved it in his mouth. Is this supposed to be a joke? Seriously?...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

That woman knows exactly what she's doing and what the dog is telling her . Why else would she be sticking her fingers in his mouth ? She just doesn't think the dog will actually bite her . She's a wackjob and a bully .


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> ..... bull y .


 Go ahead Jim...finish the thought:-D=D>=D>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm thinking this gal/guy needs to swap dogs with that gal that had the little dog that bit her vagina.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm thinking this gal/guy needs to swap dogs with that gal that had the little dog that bit her vagina.


No he pinches


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

this dog is just purring also, its just a little fun we have with the dog 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpVVHcaX0pU&feature=related

retards ..


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

now this dog is trained, i love how he changes his expression when they say " GOODIES:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq6LFrVU-Nc&NR=1


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Some folks just need to get bit!


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I was truly disappointed that the video didn't end with her on the ground bleeding. Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> now this dog is trained, i love how he changes his expression when they say " GOODIES:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq6LFrVU-Nc&NR=1


Wicked cool. 

Also I had no idea a dog could lick his lips while snarling like that.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Is that her dog in the video ? Is it a newly adopted dog by her ? I am just curious in that if the dog has been long enough with her, would he still growl that way ? Anyone here can share with that dogs experience ? Thanks.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

In 1969 (geez louise) I worked a dog that started out as a sentry dog. We then trained it in patrol work, then I trained it in drug work. In fact it was one of the first 3 drug dogs in the U.S Air Force. At any rate, that dog was very vocal with me. If I petted it, it growled. If I gave it a verbal correction, it growled. When I fed it, it growled. When I picked up the empty food pan, it growled. (I never had the cahones to pick up a full food pan.) To this day, I still believe that dog hated me. He would wait until the most inopportune time, then try to attack me. We had more than one battle, gettin out of, into the kennel or vehicle. during an "out" during training, he would release, but chances were 50/50 whether he would continue on me when he returned. During training and I would tell the dog (get him), it was 50/50 on which of us, me or the decoy, the dog would bite first. The dogs name (for a bit of MWD history by the way) was Kobo 750M. A true son-of-a-bitch. 

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nevermind.....


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Mine's vocal, but it's not growling. More like Jerry Lee from K9...always making weird sounds.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

blah blah blah...looks a like SHE was MAYBE gonna get bit...she obviously knows the dog, BUT he did NOT rip her face off..I bred rotts (3 litters) (schwaiger wappen lines) and got A LOT of growling, some grumbing..but NO bites...but admittedly did NOT PUSH THEM that far...
The current dog I have (DS)...I play tug everyday with that shit going on...granted not so smart but never been seriously attacked yet...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> In 1969 (geez louise) I worked a dog that started out as a sentry dog. We then trained it in patrol work, then I trained it in drug work. In fact it was one of the first 3 drug dogs in the U.S Air Force. At any rate, that dog was very vocal with me. If I petted it, it growled. If I gave it a verbal correction, it growled. When I fed it, it growled. When I picked up the empty food pan, it growled. (I never had the cahones to pick up a full food pan.) To this day, I still believe that dog hated me. He would wait until the most inopportune time, then try to attack me. We had more than one battle, gettin out of, into the kennel or vehicle. during an "out" during training, he would release, but chances were 50/50 whether he would continue on me when he returned. During training and I would tell the dog (get him), it was 50/50 on which of us, me or the decoy, the dog would bite first. The dogs name (for a bit of MWD history by the way) was Kobo 750M. A true son-of-a-bitch.
> 
> DFrost


Man that sounds familar . I've had and still do some of those exact same issues . Cleared up him coming at me in the squad but he still growls and can't help but take a half hearted shot at me from time to time . I let it go as long as he don't make contact . Actually on the show there's a part showing him get in the squad and when I go to close the door he growls a little and gives it a bit of a try . I fell once in my backyard running to shut the gate while I had him out of his kennel . I could hear him running up on me like a buzzsaw . Luckily I got up in time . 

The bitework was the same as yours . Initially during training when we got to starting off lead searches when I called him back he'd coming charging back ready to bite . If my backup was new they'd always warn me he was coming back to bite them . I'd tell them not to worry cause he's coming back to bite me !

He's still a jerk when I appraoch the squad , kennel or come around his food bowl . I've had a couple of times I had to take a full bowl away but have been lucky . He puts on a good show and comes damn near bitting me he just hasn't had the guts to make contact . I think the come to god sessions with the squad and other times have paid off . Funny thing is my kids can come around the kennel and 9 times out of 10 he doesn't bark at them . With me it's all the time . 

He's great now while at work . He's figured out that the quickest way to get to do what he wants to do (find badguy) is to listen to me . If he doesn't he knows it will only slow that down . It's at home were he knows there's not much in it to listen to me that we still sometimes have to do battle . 

He's the noisiest dog I've ever had . I literally talks all shift long . Growling , barking , moaning , yawning , all sorts of stuff . I know what he's trying to tell me most of the time too and it ain't good . Ungreatfull pr** !


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> blah blah blah...looks a like SHE was MAYBE gonna get bit...she obviously knows the dog, BUT he did NOT rip her face off..I bred rotts (3 litters) (schwaiger wappen lines) and got A LOT of growling, some grumbing..but NO bites...but admittedly did NOT PUSH THEM that far...
> The current dog I have (DS)...I play tug everyday with that shit going on...granted not so smart but never been seriously attacked yet...


Here's the difference. She's pushing the dog, and when it finally has enough of her crap and bites her, it will be "vicious" dog, even though it's giving more than ample warning that it's not enjoying her asshattery. 

So the dog pays for her stupidity in pushing it when it's warning her off, and we have enough issues with breed restrictions and law that pulling a stunt like this is dumb as hell. People like this don't need to foster dogs - they need goldfish.


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

one of my pits will growl during tug or if she gets amped up, but the body language is _totally_ different.

it still amazes me how stupid people are, you'd think by now I'd be used to it. :roll:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Here's the difference. She's pushing the dog, and when it finally has enough of her crap and bites her, it will be "vicious" dog, even though it's giving more than ample warning that it's not enjoying her asshattery.
> 
> So the dog pays for her stupidity in pushing it when it's warning her off, and we have enough issues with breed restrictions and law that pulling a stunt like this is dumb as hell. People like this don't need to foster dogs - they need goldfish.


Exactly....(will have to steal the asshattery word, that is AWESOME!! LOL) 

Another thing I was thinking about, is, since it was a foster dog, I can only imagine what new/prospective permanent homes were told about that behavior. :-o:-o

Joby, you can blah blah blah all you want. Point is, that is really scary behavior when it involves PET people that don't know their ass from a hole in the ground. 
BIG difference when people like who are on this board are dealing with it.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi David and Jim,
Are those two dogs considered an Alpha dog from your description ?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

> Exactly....(will have to steal the asshattery word, that is AWESOME!! LOL)


Welcome to it, commonly used with the word "douche-baggery" as well. I have a colorful vocabulary.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Welcome to it, commonly used with the word "douche-baggery" as well. I have a colorful vocabulary.


Awesome!!!! \\/:smile::smile:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Colin Chin said:


> Hi David and Jim,
> Are those two dogs considered an Alpha dog from your description ?


For my dog I don't think so . I think it is just a strong territorial thing sometimes and the other part I think is an insecurity thing concerning the handler . I got mine when he was 2 years old . He seemed to have had more work put in him then most "green" dogs we get . My guess is that he was close to being titled but the previous handler eventually figured it wasn't worth it due to his quirkiness . He was impressive once you progressed in training but it's just a chess game getting there and you really need to read him well or a mistake can be a bigger set back then with most strong dogs .

Not sure what kind of handling he had before me but I suspect it was very heavy handed and the only way he knew to protect himself was aggressively . He can be an independant hard head at times so I can see where they may have went that route . 

When I first got him there were times he'd turn on me out of defiance and other times because I didn't make things clear to him and corrected him believing he was being defiant and it scared him so he would protect himself . 

Nowadays I got the defianance taken care of . He tests me at time but excepts a correction . But to this day if I misread him and go to correct when he was really just confused he will still turn on me . I'm pretty good at reading him though now so that doesn't happen much and if it does it's kind of half assed .

I think he came at me in the squad , during area search training and in the backyard because there was still alot of conflict with him at the time on figuring out if I was friend or foe .


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Jim,
Did he bite you before ? How does one define an alpha dog as I was told that it is hardly found one in a litter sometimes ?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Colin Chin said:


> Hi Jim,
> Did he bite you before ? How does one define an alpha dog as I was told that it is hardly found one in a litter sometimes ?


YES he did . Not sure about an alpha dog . Mine is just an ***hole .


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Jim,
Is he the one in your avatar ? How did you overcome his bite ? I had witnessed live bite from GSD during training before. Full mouth bite and it was messy.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Colin Chin said:


> Jim,
> Is he the one in your avatar ? How did you overcome his bite ? I had witnessed live bite from GSD during training before. Full mouth bite and it was messy.


Yes . If it was out of defiance usually I yelled out in pain , pulled him off , made him see the light , put him away and went to the hospital . Nothing fancy . I don't take real bites as well as some of the guys in my unit . At least I didn't screamed like a girl .


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Jim,
Is it ok if you post a bigger pic of him ? Does he have east and west feet ?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> YES he did . Not sure about an alpha dog . Mine is just an ***hole .


I couldn't have said it better than Jim. I almost shot mine on more than one occasion. 

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> this dog is just purring also, its just a little fun we have with the dog
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpVVHcaX0pU&feature=related
> 
> retards ..


 
the initial vid is now private so i couldn't view it (dang), but tammy, the one you posted is frickin' scary!! 

do people SERIOUSLY think this is "cute" or something??](*,)

well, i guess they do.....but i'm still speechless.


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

I love a purring rockwilder. You guys are so nit-picky


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

shawn murace said:


> I love a purring rockwilder. You guys are so nit-picky


That is among my favorite names. It ranks right next to the Lavatory Receiver. 

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Personally, I think Datsuns are kind of cute. Now in our locale, Rockwilders are Rockwallers -


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Colin Chin said:


> Jim,
> Is it ok if you post a bigger pic of him ? Does he have east and west feet ?


Sorry , that was one of the few I was able to download and don't know how I did it . I had another I used that I found on the web but I got sick of seeing myself stairing back at me everytime I logged on . 

He's got normal feet . They do look white in the picture but they're not .

David I've had the same thoughts , lucky for him I like him . As he gets older we get along better .

Anne , count yourself lucky one the 1st video . I'm still trying to get over the shock of Tammy's video . What a waste of beer !


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> David I've had the same thoughts , lucky for him I like him . As he gets older we get along better .
> 
> !


I probably would have ended up shooting him at some point. Instead, he was shipped to Viet Nam. Good place for him. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Anne , count yourself lucky one the 1st video . I'm still trying to get over the shock of Tammy's video . What a waste of beer !


i know!! like i said--"do people think that's 'cute' "?? idiots that evidently have more money than brains, lol. #-o

have to confess, i WILL sometimes share my coffe with Ike (not to damn often, he doesn't need MORE zip), but he will NEVER share my grown-up beverages. :-\"


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> i know!! like i said--"do people think that's 'cute' "?? idiots that evidently have more money than brains, lol. #-o
> 
> have to confess, i WILL sometimes share my coffe with Ike (not to damn often, he doesn't need MORE zip), but he will NEVER share my grown-up beverages. :-\"


Roles would be reversed if my dog tried to drink my coffee . He snuck open the divider in my squad and tried to steal a chip out of my hand and I almost bit his nose off .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I probably would have ended up shooting him at some point. Instead, he was shipped to Viet Nam. Good place for him. ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


Would be cool to hear of his exploits over there !


----------

